# Netflix hangs on exit



## ginginlala (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all,

Brand new TiVo Bolt user (although not new to TiVo). My Bolt arrived today. I've had a number of issues with streaming, at least one of which I've seen elsewhere -- I have yet to get any Amazon streams to play, initially I got a "this video won't play" error, now they produce an endless loop of a red screen followed by static. I think I'm seeing that issue elsewhere so that's not my main ask here.

The other problem I'm having is Netflix. Netflix streams play absolutely fine. However, Netflix freezes the box every time I quit the app to return to TiVo Home. Goes to a black screen and hangs there indefinitely (I've waited as much as 5 minutes). I have to do a hard reset to recover. I've tried restarting (natch), connecting to service, etc. Anybody else encountering this and have any suggestions?

Because I've seen it raised elsewhere, I'll mention that system status shows I'm HDCP 1.x, and that's unlikely to change -- I have the Bolt running through my Xbox One, on the way to a 2 year old 1080p Panasonic. Doubt that's the issue but figured I'd share.

Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## nandopr (Jun 6, 2003)

ginginlala said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Brand new TiVo Bolt user (although not new to TiVo). My Bolt arrived today. I've had a number of issues with streaming, at least one of which I've seen elsewhere -- I have yet to get any Amazon streams to play, initially I got a "this video won't play" error, now they produce an endless loop of a red screen followed by static. I think I'm seeing that issue elsewhere so that's not my main ask here.
> 
> ...


I came here to write about the problem you have. I am having exactly the same problem with the Nexflix app. When I try to go to live TV the Bolt does not response to commands and the only way to get it back is by unplugging the Bolt.

I have the correct HDMI 2.0 cable connected to a compatible UHD tv (Sony x910c). I set up the Sony HDMI input to to "enhanced" mode for devices like the Bolt. Got the problem with Netflix. Changed back to "normal" mode and still Netflix freeze my Bolt. My Bolt is connected directly to the TV.

Kind of frustrating. Hope there is a fix.


----------



## Powder_Burn (Aug 14, 2007)

Me too. I have a a three week old Tivo Bolt connected to a new Samsung 4K UHD JU6500 Series Smart TV. Everything worked great until the last few days. As Netflix is closed from either the Tivo or Samsung built-in app, the screen goes black and no commands are accepted. The only resolution is to cycle power on the Bolt and restart. I believe Samsung just updated the software on the television to OS 1422 so that may be a factor. My Tivo Bolt is running 20.5.4a.RC6-USC-11-849. Anyone know a fix?


----------



## RussGJohnson (Oct 13, 2015)

I have been having Netflix black screens on app exit requiring a reboot as well. I have also had other weird issues, like old school snow being output (like when you didn't have a antenna and you were tuned to a channel) which was so strange I had to double check that my TV was still on Tivo's input, which it was.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

This just started happening to me yesterday.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

ginginlala said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Brand new TiVo Bolt user (although not new to TiVo). My Bolt arrived today. I've had a number of issues with streaming, at least one of which I've seen elsewhere -- I have yet to get any Amazon streams to play, initially I got a "this video won't play" error, now they produce an endless loop of a red screen followed by static. I think I'm seeing that issue elsewhere so that's not my main ask here.
> 
> ...


ME TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I came to this forum to report this issue too. I thought it was my HDMI cable but it's a new one ... so I am sure it's not.

My screen goes to black too after Netflix and I have to hard boot it which is super annoying when I am recording something.


----------



## k3rnel (Dec 1, 2015)

ok thanks


----------



## ginginlala (Jul 15, 2011)

It seems relatively safe to say that this is a new issue given that several of you have owned Bolts for a bit and only had this start happening within the last few days (making my timing in terms of getting a Bolt wonderfully terrible  ). I'll report to TiVo support when I'm done with work today and see what they say, don't know if anyone else has.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

This is starting to piss me off. I got a 4K set only saturday. And for the most part things were fine. But last night, I don't know why, things kept hanging when accessing 4K streams and I needed to unplug the Bolt to be able to see anything again. So then I just tried selecting only the 4K resolutions. But I had the same result.

So now I have all resolutions from 480P and up selected, and it has been fine. Although now it wants to output 2160P with all the streaming app titles for some reason. Instead of just when streaming a UHD title. Like what should be expected when those many resolutions are selected.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> This just started happening to me yesterday.


Yes, this happened to me for the first time last night as well. Streaming to the Minis was still working, but I had to hard reboot the Bolt.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> This is starting to piss me off. I got a 4K set only saturday. And for the most part things were fine. But last night, I don't know why, things kept hanging when accessing 4K streams and I needed to unplug the Bolt to be able to see anything again. So then I just tried selecting only the 4K resolutions. But I had the same result.
> 
> So now I have all resolutions from 480P and up selected, and it has been fine. Although now it wants to output 2160P with all the streaming app titles for some reason. Instead of just when streaming a UHD title. Like what should be expected when those many resolutions are selected.


Agreed. I have to remember to make sure the 2160 is selected in my options menu. For some reason, the TiVo changes the settings from time-to-time.

Also, the hang-ups have been occurring in more frequency lately. Very frustrating too because they happen during the evening when stuff is recording. I don't to interrupt the recordings of the shows because most of them don't re-air.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

My Bolt did this last night on exit from Netflix as well. Had not done this previously so its a new bug.


----------



## nandopr (Jun 6, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> This is starting to piss me off. I got a 4K set only saturday. And for the most part things were fine. But last night, I don't know why, things kept hanging when accessing 4K streams and I needed to unplug the Bolt to be able to see anything again. So then I just tried selecting only the 4K resolutions. But I had the same result.
> 
> So now I have all resolutions from 480P and up selected, and it has been fine. Although now it wants to output 2160P with all the streaming app titles for some reason. Instead of just when streaming a UHD title. Like what should be expected when those many resolutions are selected.


I got my Sony 4K last Saturday like you did and having all the issues you are having too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

I purchased my TiVo Bolt in mid-October. Yesterday, I also started having problems exiting Netflix.

Since Thanksgiving, I've been binge watching "Marvel's Jessica Jones" every single day, so I know the problem started yesterday. When I try to exit, the screen goes black. It doesn't matter how long you wait or what you try with the remote, the Bolt just never responds again. The only resolution is to pull the power cord.

Right now, I'm avoiding using Netflix when I have something else recording because I don't want to have the problem and lose the recording. Very frustrating.

I HOPE TIVO FIXES THIS ISSUE SOON!


----------



## KenV99 (Oct 17, 2015)

I am also having this issue. I wonder if it is an app problem or an actual bolt problem. Do we get a message when the bolt does a software update?


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We are actively looking into this.

If you experience this problem, please email [email protected] with the subject "Netflix on BOLT" and send me your TSN and the date/time it hung (as well as any additional info about what was going on at the time).

Thanks,
-- Margret


----------



## Ginyx (Dec 1, 2015)

This is what TIVO support told me to do and it fixed the issue with Netflix and not being able to go back to live TV. 

First we will need to uncheck Netflix from your Video Providers list. To do so go to TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > My Video Providers.

Then we will need to force a connection to the TiVo Service by going to TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Network > Connect to the TiVo service now.

Once the connection is done go back into Video Providers and check Netflix again. Then launch the application. If you are still experiencing issues after these steps please contact us again for further assistance.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

Ginyx said:


> This is what TIVO support told me to do and it fixed the issue with Netflix and not being able to go back to live TV.
> 
> First we will need to uncheck Netflix from your Video Providers list. To do so go to TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > My Video Providers.
> 
> ...


Thank you ... I will give this a whirl!


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

Ginyx said:


> This is what TIVO support told me to do and it fixed the issue with Netflix and not being able to go back to live TV.
> 
> First we will need to uncheck Netflix from your Video Providers list. To do so go to TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > My Video Providers.
> 
> ...


This did not help. I followed the above steps, then connected again to the TiVo Service, then launched Netflix and started playback of a show. Paused and hit the TiVo button and got a black screen.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> We are actively looking into this.
> 
> If you experience this problem, please email [email protected] with the subject "Netflix on BOLT" and send me your TSN and the date/time it hung (as well as any additional info about what was going on at the time).


Info sent. Hope this gets corrected ASAP - it's a major issue for Netflix users!


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Try This:

Go to Netflix.com, and turn Test Participation Off,
https://www.netflix.com/DoNotTest

Then completely Log-out of Netflix on the Bolt, reboot and Log in to Netflix again.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

Info Sent!

Now I can exit the Netflix app without any problem, but when I try to play anything, it goes to a solid RED SCREEN within a second. I can hit the back button a few times and the Netflix app returns, but no matter what I try to play, it just goes to the RED SCREEN within a second. Restarting the TiVo Bolt did nothing. I continue to have the RED SCREEN problem and Netflix is unusable. :-(


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

CoxInPHX said:


> Try This:
> 
> Go to Netflix.com, and turn Test Participation Off,
> https://www.netflix.com/DoNotTest
> ...


I believe that helped. Ok so far, will post back if the issue continues.

Thanks!


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

SrLANGuy said:


> Now I can exit the Netflix app without any problem, but when I try to play anything, it goes to a solid RED SCREEN within a second. I can hit the back button a few times and the Netflix app returns, but no matter what I try to play, it just goes to the RED SCREEN within a second. Restarting the TiVo Bolt did nothing. I continue to have the RED SCREEN problem and Netflix is unusable. :-(


Try hot-plugging your HDMI cable.

--Margret


----------



## shihanjimb (Dec 2, 2015)

Same problem started yesterday and now today I get the red screen. Sent tsn and time to Margaret.

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

TiVoMargret said:


> Try hot-plugging your HDMI cable.
> 
> --Margret


I was going to try your suggestion, but Netflix appears to be working fine this morning. I'll test more around lunch time, but I'm hoping my issues are gone!


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Is anyone still experiencing this issue?

--Margret


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I had the issue once last night. But it was when I was exiting from the Amazon app. Otherwise I entered and exited the Netflix and Amazon apps at least fifteen times and I only ran into the issue once.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

TiVoMargret said:


> Is anyone still experiencing this issue?
> 
> --Margret


Still working great today!!!


----------



## Caz1763 (Dec 2, 2015)

I just experienced the Bolt lock up upon pressing the Tivo or live tv buttons when exiting Netflix. I always have to disconnect the power cable to get the Tivo Bolt working again. Happened last night about 1:15AM. My Bolt # is 849-2001-9021-FA95


----------



## nandopr (Jun 6, 2003)

TiVoMargret said:


> Is anyone still experiencing this issue?
> 
> --Margret


Hello Margret:

I just tried and still having the problem. I just log in into the Netflix app. Without going any further I just select "live tv" and get a black screen and no response from Tivo. I unplugged and plugged back and it is fine. So the problem still there. (in my case)


----------



## ginginlala (Jul 15, 2011)

TiVoMargret said:


> Is anyone still experiencing this issue?
> 
> --Margret


I am still having the issue.

EDIT: Actually, the "DoNotTest" suggestion from the Cox guy earlier seems to have worked...


----------



## nandopr (Jun 6, 2003)

Is the problem solved by Tivo? I noticed that there are no new reports regarding this issue.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

TiVoMargret said:


> Is anyone still experiencing this issue?
> 
> --Margret


Mine did it again last night. Email sent as requested.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We recommend the following steps if you are still experiencing this issue:

1. Reboot box.
2. After reboot, launch Netflix and stay in it - don't exit yet!
3. On home screen, press back until the toolbar shows
4. On the toolbar, pressed right to highlight the gear (which is settings) and select that
5. In Account settings, go to Get Help and select that
6. On that Get Help page, select the button Reload Netflix. Netflix will reload.
7. On home screen, press back until the toolbar shows
8. On the toolbar, pressed right to highlight the gear (which is settings) and select that
9. In Account settings, go to Exit Netflix and select that (it has to be this exact button on that exact screen, not Exit Netflix on other screens)

From then on, Netflix should behave normally on multiple enter and exits.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

TiVoMargret said:


> We recommend the following steps if you are still experiencing this issue:
> 
> 1. Reboot box.
> 2. After reboot, launch Netflix and stay in it - don't exit yet!
> ...


Thanks, Margret! This seems to have worked! :up:


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I tried these steps but now Netlfix is stuck at the 1080P encodes and scaling up to 2160P. Earlier this morning I was getting the 2160P encodes. So not sure if something happened to Netflix while I did this procedure or the procedure caused the issue.

EDIT: I guess it's doing the same thing as earlier this week. I am getting the Netflix 16Mb/s UHD encodes on the Roku4, FireTV, and the SOny TV app. But the Bolt won't go past the 5.8Mb/s 1080P encodes.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

SolomonJ said:


> Thanks, Margret! This seems to have worked! :up:


I take that back. More Netflix issues. Connections fail regularly with perfect 100Mbps service. Reboots my box sometimes when retrying.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SolomonJ said:


> I take that back. More Netflix issues. Connections fail regularly with perfect 100Mbps service. Reboots my box sometimes when retrying.


I still had issues after trying the fix. And even worse also had several reboots this afternoon when I was messing with Netflix. So in the end I just gave up since I don't like having my TiVos reboot like that.

I still need to pick up another Bolt soon to replace the second one I got from the eBAy scam. So I wonder if the new one will have the same issue? I have a 10% off coupon and $30 in reward dollars at BestBuy to use on the Bolt.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> I still had issues after trying the fix. And even worse also had several reboots this afternoon when I was messing with Netflix. So in the end I just gave up since I don't like having my TiVos reboot like that.
> 
> I still need to pick up another Bolt soon to replace the second one I got from the eBAy scam. So I wonder if the new one will have the same issue? I have a 10% off coupon and $30 in reward dollars at BestBuy to use on the Bolt.


Aaronwt, mine was brand new from Best Buy (1TB version), bought on Wednesday this week. It has the problem with Netflix. Besides reboots, I'm also seeing multiple very frequent errors that the Netflix content can't be played due to a network error. But the network test in the Netflix app passes just fine. And the Netflix built into my Sony XBR-65X850B works just fine. This is a Tivo issue.


----------



## ShadeMtnArmory (Dec 14, 2015)

I just switched to cable from DirecTV and have a Bolt and two Mini's. So far I have had absolutely no issues at all, until now. I was using the Netflix on the Bolt for about three weeks with no issues. Now as soon as I start to stream a show, it shows a solid red screen and no audio. I don't know what would have caused this. It's like it came out of nowhere. I tried the solution mentioned in this topic and it didn't work. So, for now I'm watching Netflix on my Roku. I really hope TiVo figures this out soon.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Two other threads already on the red screen freeze issue. Yes, the latest Tivo software update broke Netflix and other streaming video. No known permanent solution yet.


----------



## Bobbis2000 (Apr 24, 2003)

TiVoMargret said:


> We recommend the following steps if you are still experiencing this issue:
> 
> 1. Reboot box.
> 2. After reboot, launch Netflix and stay in it - don't exit yet!
> ...


Tried this and it didn't work, emailed you my Tivo number.
Chatted with tech online and he had no idea about this issue and was not helpful at all.
Rob R


----------



## cparisi3 (Dec 29, 2015)

I, too, am having this issue and have tried the fix Margret suggested.


----------



## cparisi3 (Dec 29, 2015)

just received this from TiVo:

From TiVo: New Software to Fix Black Screen, Audio Loss, Signal Lock and Netflix Issues Available for Testing
1 message
Beta <[email protected]>	Fri, Jan 8, 2016 at 7:09 PM
To: Marilou Lissandrello <[email protected]>
Cc: Marilou Lissandrello <[email protected]>

Good evening, testers!

The software version that should fix the issues with audio loss, black screen, signal lock and Netflix UI issue that you've been experiencing since the last software release will be mapped to your TiVo boxes by 6:00 p.m. PST tonight.

The software version: 20.5.6.RC21

PLEASE be sure that your box is running this software version before reporting any issues or verifying the fixes. To check, please go to your System Information screen and look for "Software Version.

To hasten the download of the new software build, please connect to the TiVo Service and then restart your box to install the software.

To manually connect to the TiVo Service (versus waiting for the automatic connections in the middle of the night and restart, which may take up to 48 hours):

From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Network à Connect to the TiVo Service now. Let the process complete.

To restart your box:

From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Restart or Reset >Restart or Reset (and follow the instructions on your screen.

Please report any/all issues you encounter with this software build to [email protected]. Our Beta technical team will respond and work with you on any problems you have, and escalate as needed.

Thank you SO much for your willingness to test this build for us. We appreciate your support!

Marilou

TiVo Field Trials Team


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

Ditto. Mine has been working fine (other than Plex). I'm afraid to try this new software...

How did I get on the "beta" list? I hope they take me off after this update.

I have a family and kids who just want to watch TV, I have no interest in beta testing for TiVo.

EDIT: Unless of course they want to compensate me in some way.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

I started a new thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10758254#post10758254


----------

